# Any pics of Black edition with the black wheels?



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, my car is arriving in April, Black Edition in black, and apparently they come with black rims too, but I haven't seen any pics with those rims on...

Can anybody pont me to some?

Thanks/Gracias

Juanjo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you mean like the zele R35 Black finish wheels we do on our website?


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont think so.
My car is coming to Switzerland, and I received an e-mail saying that Black Edition cars were all getting the gunmetal alloys except the black one, (mine), which is coming with black alloys.
I have seen pics of black GTRs with silver and gunmetal rims, but not yet in black... so I assume os the OE rim but in black/darker than gunmetal...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there are some pic's on the site somewhere, doing a search

R


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

like this?

Gram Lights R57-GT Wheels - Zele Black Version for GTR35


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Jeanjo,

I'm getting a black one too, also in Geneva. When is your car due?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Hes talking about EU spec black edition that now has black wheels, i'd also like to see some real life pics of this, so far only seen these high res photoshop jobs


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

pic attached


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

http://press.nissan-global.com/COMMON/IMAGES/CURRENT_JP/GT-R/HIGH/R35_102.jpg

You can get an idea of the wheels now


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

NISSAN Press Room NISSAN GT-R

http://press.nissan-global.com/COMMON/IMAGES/CURRENT_JP/GT-R/HIGH/R35_112.jpg


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No offence to anyone who's stuck with a Black Edition, but I am really glad I've downgraded to a Premium Edition now I've seen more pics of the darker wheels. 

Saved a useful amount of money too...


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

There are no official Nissan photos of a Black Black edition euro spec car.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> No offence to anyone who's stuck with a Black Edition, but I am really glad I've downgraded to a Premium Edition now I've seen more pics of the darker wheels.
> 
> Saved a useful amount of money too...


+1

for Black Edition, read 'Halfords' Edition


----------



## TomasS (Oct 2, 2008)

paul__k said:


> There are no official Nissan photos of a Black Black edition euro spec car.


...or of any other euro spec car


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> No offence to anyone who's stuck with a Black Edition, but I am really glad I've downgraded to a Premium Edition now I've seen more pics of the darker wheels.
> 
> Saved a useful amount of money too...


It is your decision of course...I always liked black cars and this is the only way to get a black GTR. Plus I will have a very unique GTR...everyone seems to downgrade now...


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

am i the only one that actually likes the new black wheels?
how is it in any way a "halfords" edition


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i decided to stick with black edition in black. i think when your car arrives you will be chuffed. i dont make decisions on pictures. i wasn't keen on the r35 itself in a picture but when i saw the car at middlehursts i couldn't keep my jaw off the ground! even now i look at some pictures and think it doesn't look quite right but i know in person it's a different story!


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

You are not the only one. Black wheels look far better than grey IMO, especially with the black body


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess it is a matter of taste.

I struggled with the red interior trimming and feel with black alloys, that you loose the definition of the large wheels, given black also makes things look smaller.

I originally had black/black on order, so I am not a total non-believer:smokin:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

For me the only colour for this car was black. Really gives it the stealth bomber look but very much a personal choice.
Seeing it at Geneva confirmed my thoughts. The Black wheels I think will give it more of a track focused look and the red interior harks back to the R34 Z tune.

I think the Black edition will be more sought after due to its exclusivity.


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

Some pictures of a Black car with Black painted alloys here, may give us a bit of a clue:

GTR's are a dime a dozen... Vancouver represent! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

kevinsmart said:


> Some pictures of a Black car with Black painted alloys here, may give us a bit of a clue:
> 
> GTR's are a dime a dozen... Vancouver represent! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


Thank you mate those were the pics I needed. 
Great thing is there is one black GTR with the gunmetal and one black GTR woth the black rims, so we can really compare.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

exoprotoss said:


> Hey Jeanjo,
> 
> I'm getting a black one too, also in Geneva. When is your car due?


I've got an e-mail from Denis saying that the car is in the boat and arriving beginning of April!!

And my heart is saying keep it and my brain is saying sell it away...


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

i think it looks good in just about any colour after seeing those
i would agree that maybe you loose some of the shapes/curves in pictues but real life im sure you'll see em.
but the black in black looks F***ING mean!
like it will scare little children, it will probs scare me!


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

I’m keeping the car. I’ve always wanted a Skyline but since they were not available in Europe, I could not fulfill my dream. Finally they are coming!!! I know, it is tough right now, especially for the ones working in the banking sector, but I’m keeping it. Moreover, I’ve started ordering after-market parts already! I’m crazy


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

It amazes me sometimes regarding people's idea's of balck car and black rims!!I LOVE it and my M3 is in this combo with black rims and i just think it looks perfect.Maybe it's only people who like Star Wars and the whole darth vadar thing lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I just think black wheels completely obscure the design of the wheel and hides the size as you can't see where the tyre ends and the wheel begins.

Can suit a black car, but I would have the outer rim polished for definition.

Having had a couple of black cars, but I've always said never again; too much effort to keep clean!


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

i also like a white car with black wheels,
but seriously trust me a white car is very hard to keep clean


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

Black on black is wicked and it's great now you guys can get black rims. I agonized over black vs DMG, but maintenance is a real hassle, and the gumetal wheels match DMG very well, yes I like... :thumbsup: Don't know if my decision would have been different if black rims were available... Also the the black edition has the best interiors - the red trim better in real life than pics and don't forget the ceiling trim color...


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

If we all thought the same, the world would be very boring. Doesn't mean that anyone has a right or wrong opinion. You like what you like, simple as that. No need to slag off anyones choice though. Mines black and I know I am going to love it!.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

*Nissan does Tribute Car to Knight Rider*

yeh and it will be great for fancy dress parties

add, one dark brown 'perm' style wig, one 80's black blousson leather jacket and hey presto you will be Michael Knight complete with 'Kit' the talking car.

go the Hoff:thumbsup:


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> If we all thought the same, the world would be very boring. Doesn't mean that anyone has a right or wrong opinion. You like what you like, simple as that. No need to slag off anyones choice though. Mines black and I know I am going to love it!.


good point, well made..
i'm getting a DMG one which is DEFINATELY the best !!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

uncanny similarities

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2869&stc=1&d=1234085466


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to say imo the black rims look very cheap and halfords. With luck you can still get the black edition with the smoked rims?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Armed English said:


> I have to say imo the black rims look very cheap and halfords. With luck you can still get the black edition with the smoked rims?


I was thinking it may look like that.................until I saw a pic, now I think it looks excellent:thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I was thinking it may look like that.................until I saw a pic, now I think it looks excellent:thumbsup:


Is that standard tint on the windows. Hope so, it looks like Judge Dredds' weekend car!


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

bear in mind those are black wheels, and iv been told by andy m that the wheels are going to be very dark grey not black


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Is that standard tint on the windows. Hope so, it looks like Judge Dredds' weekend car!


i hope so but i dont think it will be
i think those pics are of u.s. GTRs where im guessing the law is different.

Tevez (man utd player) was pulled over the other day for having tints on his windows that were too dark, police then found it he diddnt have a proper driving license LOL


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

[URL=http://s383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/chiropractor/?action=view&current=black.png][/URL]


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

FlowersGTR said:


> Tevez (man utd player) was pulled over the other day for having tints on his windows that were too dark, police then found it he diddnt have a proper driving license LOL


clearly the tints are the real crime here


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Having had a couple of black cars, but I've always said never again; too much effort to keep clean!


If you remember, I said that after the MGB ..

...then I said it again after the Tuscan....and then after the Smart....and then after the Jag....

It's like when you order the spiciest curry or pizza or mexican on the menu, and then say "never again" only to do exactly the same the following week. 

I'm sure I'll say it again after the GTR.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

BT52 said:


> If you remember, I said that after the MGB ..
> 
> ...then I said it again after the Tuscan....and then after the Smart....and then after the Jag....
> 
> ...


Never even knew you had an MGB! Anyway, you are excused for ordering black cars; it's in your religion...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

BT52 said:


> It's like when you order the spiciest curry or pizza or mexican on the menu, and then say "never again" only to do exactly the same the following week.


I had a lamb phall once and I've not had one since:flame::flame:


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Never even knew you had an MGB!


Well, it's the sort of thing you keep quiet about...


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I had a lamb phall once and I've not had one since:flame::flame:


oh my god had a chicken phall a few months ago, it seemed to make the chicken korma i had with it just as hot! was actually sweating a bit,
really messed me up the next day

i then had it about 3 weeks later


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Jacey Boy said:


> I was thinking it may look like that.................until I saw a pic, now I think it looks excellent:thumbsup:


Agreed - those black rims look very nice ... don't agree with the halfords statement - but then again its about personal preference.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Is the revised Black Edition (with the new black colour alloys) available in any markets yet? The reason I ask is there seems to be a complete absence of any pics or videos of this revised specification. This thread has a GTR with black alloys, but as I understand it these were repainted by the owner.

If anyone has newly taken delivery of a shiny new GTR with the new Black Edition colour alloys please post a pic!

Thanks


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

ForcedInduction said:


> Is the revised Black Edition (with the new black colour alloys) available in any markets yet? The reason I ask is there seems to be a complete absence of any pics or videos of this revised specification. This thread has a GTR with black alloys, but as I understand it these were repainted by the owner.
> 
> If anyone has newly taken delivery of a shiny new GTR with the new Black Edition colour alloys please post a pic!
> 
> Thanks


That aint gona happen until next month when the demo's arrive


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

So is Nissan lining up the rollout of the revised spec to be the same date across the world? 

I'd assumed as Japan and the US already have the GTR out that this spec revision would be seen there first?


----------

